# Wilkes Barre, Pa. Blob fresh out



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Came out perfect great character in the glass which is thinner than most tallboys I see.  It has that old feel to it with the whittling of the glass.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

back


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice, now did you just use cutter on that and plan on polishing it or leave it as is? A little polish will brighten that thing up a lot

 Digger Ry


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 29, 2009)

3 days of 1200 it was sick inside and out.  Its just starting to fog up so one more spin with Aluminum Oxide for 24 hours


----------

